# Panne bizarre sur lecteur de disquette



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2010)

Depuis hier, le lecteur de disquette de mon Duo230 (Mac OS 7.5.5) me fait un coup de calcaire bizarre :

Si j'introduis une disquette dedans, elle ne monte pas (le lecteur ne fait aucun bruit, on n'entend pas le "tac tac" habituel lorsqu'il lit le catalogue). Si je redémarre, la disquette s'éjecte, et si, pendant que le Mac boote, je remets la disquette, lorsque le Finder finit de se charger, elle monte. Par contre, si je l'éjecte, puis la remets, elle ne remonte pas, je suis obligé de reprendre la boucle au début pour la remonter (avec redémarrage).

Ah, quand je dis "la" disquette, en fait, ça fait ça avec n'importe quelle disquette !

Quelque spécialiste des machines anciennes qui traînent par ici aurait-il une idée sur la cause du phénomène ? Matérielle ? Logicielle ?

EDIT : lorsque la disquette monte, je peux l'utiliser normalement, lire, écrire dessus, et je suppose formater, bien que là, je n'ai pas testé.


----------



## Invité (26 Janvier 2010)

T'as testé le reset du "power manager" ?
C'est un minidock ou un adapteur ? J'imagine que t'as essayé de voir si la connexion est bonne, et éventuellement essayer du nettoyant contact.

A part ça, j'ai eu un truc de ce genre sur un de mes Starmax, et c'était le lecteur lui-même (qui est mort peu après) qui défaillait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2010)

Invité a dit:


> T'as testé le reset du "power manager" ?
> C'est un minidock ou un adapteur ? J'imagine que t'as essayé de voir si la connexion est bonne, et éventuellement essayer du nettoyant contact.
> 
> A part ça, j'ai eu un truc de ce genre sur un de mes Starmax, et c'était le lecteur lui-même (qui est mort peu après) qui défaillait.



Mini-dock, j'ai testé les contacts, j'ai ouvert le bazard, et tout vérifié, le courant arrive bien, seule la position de la tête de lecture après éjection semble anormale, et à partir de là, plus rien !


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2010)

Hé bien tu vas avoir le droit de chercher du rechange


----------



## Invité (27 Janvier 2010)

Je peux éventuellement t'envoyer le mien pour tests


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Je peux éventuellement t'envoyer le mien pour tests&#8230;



Voilà une offre sympa, que je salue bien bas 

Mais bon, pour l'instant, je ne compte pas mettre le nez plus avant là dedans, ce Mac est seulement un "objet de collection", et j'ajoutes rarement des choses dessus, donc, pour l'instant, ça va rester comme ça, si je décidais de prendre le problème "à bras le corps", j'ai l'adresse d'une caverne d'Ali Baba, à côté de chez teo, où je devrais trouver sans trop de peine la pièce de rechange.


----------



## claude72 (27 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... si je décidais de prendre le problème "à bras le corps", j'ai l'adresse d'une caverne d'Ali Baba, à côté de chez teo, où je devrais trouver sans trop de peine la pièce de rechange.


Ou sinon, je peux te donner le mien... (mais je ne sais pas si c'est un 230 ??? il y a marqué "DuoDock" devant, mais je n'en sais pas plus...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Ou sinon, je peux te donner le mien... (mais je ne sais pas si c'est un 230 ??? il y a marqué "DuoDock" devant, mais je n'en sais pas plus...)



Alors, c'est le "dock" que tu as, le nom de l'ordi c'est "PowerBook Duo 2x0" (210, 230, 250, 270, 280 avec éventuellement un "c" derrière pour le 270 et le 280, ou 2300c pour la version PPC).

Ton offre est sympa (hélas, je ne peux toujours pas te bouler), mais déjà, pour l'ordi seul, j'ai hésité, et il est tout petit, mais avec le dock, je n'ai pas la place !

EDIT : Vous savez quoi ? Ben après reset complet du Mac (chiant, faut démonter pour débrancher la batterie de la PRam), ben ça remarche ! démarré sans disquette dedans, j'ai mis la disquette, elle est montée, sortie puis remise, elle est remontée. Un coup de calcaire ?


----------



## claude72 (28 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, c'est le "dock" que tu as, le nom de l'ordi c'est "PowerBook Duo 2x0" (210, 230, 250, 270, 280 avec éventuellement un "c" derrière pour le 270 et le 280, ou 2300c pour la version PPC).


J'ai les 2 : le dock, avec un petit ordinateur encastré dedans... j'ai réussi à extraire le Mac du dock, c'est un 230.
(apparemment, il ne démarre pas : le disque-dur fait un bruit de disque HS...)





> Ton offre est sympa (hélas, je ne peux toujours pas te bouler), mais déjà, pour l'ordi seul, j'ai hésité, et il est tout petit, mais avec le dock, je n'ai pas la place !


Comme tu veux ! mais si tu changes d'avis, tu sais où me joindre


----------



## Invité (28 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : Vous savez quoi ? Ben après reset complet du Mac (chiant, faut démonter pour débrancher la batterie de la PRam), ben ça remarche ! démarré sans disquette dedans, j'ai mis la disquette, elle est montée, sortie puis remise, elle est remontée. Un coup de calcaire ?



Bon à savoir
Bien que ça ne risque pas de m'arriver, ma batterie principale est morte depuis longtemps, et celle de la Pram aussi. 
Il me fait un reset à chaque démarrage !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Bon à savoir
> Bien que ça ne risque pas de m'arriver, ma batterie principale est morte depuis longtemps, et celle de la Pram aussi.
> Il me fait un reset à chaque démarrage !



Par contre, si le tien (l'ordi) ne fonctionne pas, je veux bien tenter un échange de clavier, le mien fonctionne, mais certaines touches (beaucoup) sont peu sensibles (elles ne sont pas plus dures que les autres à enfoncer, mais il faut taper fort pour que ça enregistre, comme si le contact était oxydé).

Pour la batterie principale, la mienne l'était aussi, mais une ouverture au cutter et 10 "piles rechargeables" Ni-MH (ça n'était pas encore des batteries au lithium à l'époque) en remplacement de ses éléments défectueux lui ont redonné vie ! 

Curieusement, celle de la PRam, bien que fatiguée (2,95V et 5,9 V au lieu de 3,6V et 7,2V) n'est pas complètement morte


----------



## Invité (29 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, si le tien (l'ordi) ne fonctionne pas, je veux bien tenter un échange de clavier, le mien fonctionne, mais certaines touches (beaucoup) sont peu sensibles (elles ne sont pas plus dures que les autres à enfoncer, mais il faut taper fort pour que ça enregistre, comme si le contact était oxydé).



Chez moi, il y a pas mal de touches (a,z,q,s, etc) qui ne fonctionnent pas du tout ! :mouais:
Bon, comme mon utilisation unique de cet ordi c'est le transfert de certaines D7 qui posent problème, c'est pas un vrai soucis, mais tu ne gagnerais rien au change !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Chez moi, il y a pas mal de touches (a,z,q,s, etc) qui ne fonctionnent pas du tout ! :mouais:
> Bon, comme mon utilisation unique de cet ordi c'est le transfert de certaines D7 qui posent problème, c'est pas un vrai soucis, mais tu ne gagnerais rien au change !



Bon, tant pis, apparemment, c'est une maladie de ces claviers, alors !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2010)

Bon, petite remontée des profondeurs pour donner l'explication du phénomène, et d'un autre qui frappait ce pauvre Duo 230.

D'abord l'autre phénomène : régulièrement, la machine se mettait en veille aussitôt le Finder fini de charger, et là, c'était, selon les jours : zap PRam, reset, débranchage du secteur ou de la batterie, selon l'humeur du moment de la machine pour en sortir. Par ailleurs, durant cette période, par moment, le lecteur de disquettes se remettait à fonctionner normalement, et par moment, il rechutait.

Persuadé que j'avais réglé les économies d'énergie comme il faut, je me dis que je vais virer la plist les prefs, et refaire le réglage, pour voir, et là, surprise : pas de prefs "économies d'énergie" 

Qu'à cela ne tienne : TdB économies d'énergie, je vais régler tout ça. Message d'erreur : l'extension "Économies d'énergie n'est pas chargée, ou cet ordinateur ne la gère pas"  

Ben comment qu'on fait, alors ?  :mouais:

Un peu plus bas, un TdB "PowerBook", qui m'avait jusque là échappé, attire mon regard : j'ouvre, oh surprise, il gère les mêmes paramètres qu'Économies d'énergie ! Histoire de rire, je désactive extension et tableau de bord "Économies d'énergie", je redémarre, et là, surprise, tout marche, plus de mise en veille intempestive, et le lecteur de disquettes assure de nouveau son service de manière normale.

Est-ce stupide, hein, à peine sept années d'OS X, et on ne pense même plus à rechercher un bête conflit d'extensions !


----------



## Invité (4 Avril 2010)

C'est un DD de récup ?
Avec le 7.6.1 installé sur mon Duo, j'ai pas "économie d'énergie", uniquement le TdB "PowerBook"


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2010)

Invité a dit:


> C'est un DD de récup ?
> Avec le 7.6.1 installé sur mon Duo, j'ai pas "économie d'énergie", uniquement le TdB "PowerBook"



Non non, pas du tout, c'est un 7.5.5 Fu (enfin, un 7.5.3 mis à jour en 7.5.5, en fait) récupéré sur le site des vieilleries d'Apple et installé normalement (et vu le peu de place sur le disque dur (seulement 80 Mo), installé avec l'option "Installer Mac OS pour *ce* Mac") !

Le problème n'était pas tant le TdB que l'extension, à mon avis !


----------



## Invité (5 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème n'était pas tant le TdB que l'extension, à mon avis !



Certainement
C'est vrai que le mien, je l'ai passé de 7.1 à 7.6.1 direct. Ca change sans doute les choses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Certainement&#8230;
> C'est vrai que le mien, je l'ai passé de 7.1 à 7.6.1 direct. Ca change sans doute les choses.



7.6.1, ça m'aurait bien tenté, mais avec seulement 12 Mo de Ram, j'ai peur que ça ne soit un peu léger ? J'ai attendu déjà de passer de 4 à 12 pour passer du 7.1 au 7.5.5 &#8230; Cela dit, de toute façon, ayant donné le seul système 7.6 que j'avais bien longtemps avant de trouver ce Mac à la fin du printemps dernier &#8230;


----------



## Invité (5 Avril 2010)

Avec 8Mo et RamDoubler2, il me reste 12Mo utilisables.
C'est certainement pas un avion de chasse, mais c'est tout à fait correct.
Pis, j'aime bien le 7.6.1 ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Avec 8Mo et RamDoubler2, il me reste 12Mo utilisables.
> C'est certainement pas un avion de chasse, mais c'est tout à fait correct.



Ben de toute façon, avec un 68030/33, si c'était un avion de chasse, c'en serait un de la guerre d'avant, voire de celle d'encore avant, hein !   

Bon, avec mes 12 Mo, alors, ça devrait aller (avec RamDoubler réglé sur 1,5 il m'en resterait environ 14 d'utilisable).



Invité a dit:


> Pis, j'aime bien le 7.6.1 ! :love:



Ben en fait, j'avoue ne pas le connaître, étant à l'époque, passé directement de la 7.5.5 à Mac OS 8.0, il est vraiment mieux que le 7.5.5 (qui péchait surtout sur les PPC, sur des Mac 680x0, il n'est pas si mal que ça) ? C'est bête que j'ai donné celui que j'avais récupéré !


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 7.6.1, ça m'aurait bien tenté, mais avec seulement 12 Mo de Ram, j'ai peur que ça ne soit un peu léger ? J'ai attendu déjà de passer de 4 à 12 pour passer du 7.1 au 7.5.5  Cela dit, de toute façon, ayant donné le seul système 7.6 que j'avais bien longtemps avant de trouver ce Mac à la fin du printemps dernier



Faut en trouver un 7.6 générique. Y en a un qui m'a échappé sur eBay (quoique la boite je m'en moquais un peu, mais c'était une édition CD+disquettes )


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Faut en trouver un 7.6 générique. Y en a un qui m'a échappé sur eBay (quoique la boite je m'en moquais un peu, mais c'était une édition CD+disquettes )



Ben de toute façon, j'imagine que c'est comme pour OS 8, que les images disquettes sont sur le CD ?


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben de toute façon, j'imagine que c'est comme pour OS 8, que les images disquettes sont sur le CD ?



Non non il y a les deux dans la boite. Le CD, et le pack de disquettes. Sympa


----------

